# East Stone Bling-inator Macro



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Where can I get the East Stone Blin-inator macro for corel? Thanks.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

What you are referring to is a macro a member created for himself I do not think he is selling it.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

In the video at the bottom of the macro it has www.rhinestonetemplates.com. I go to the website and their is a Easy Stone Macro box but I can't click on anything on the site not even contact us.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Went to the site you posted couldn't find what you were referring to but as I stated a member here created a macro he called in his video easy stone and when members asked him directly was he selling the macro he said no so unless he changed his mind or I am thinking of the wrong thing.......hummmmm??


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is the thread I was referring to, scroll to the bottom
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t180452.html


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I emailed Sandy from rhinestonetemplates.com she should be getting on here soon. If not, you can email her and ask yourself she doesn't bite. 

 (Sandy Jo)


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am not sure where the confusion has come in that I am a reseller of Kevins Blinginator, but I am not at this Time.

I would get in Touch with Kevin. He is the Creator, 

Sandy Jo


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I appologize for all the confusion. I was looking at rhinestone template website and typed the wrong thing.

The website is www.easystonetemplates.com


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

No biggy glad you were looking at my Website,,,


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

analandry said:


> I appologize for all the confusion. I was looking at rhinestone template website and typed the wrong thing.
> 
> The website is www.easystonetemplates.com



Thank you for bringing this to my attention! They are hotlinking off my site and stealing content.

I am in *NO WAY* affiliated with them or the owner "Kevin Truax".


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

drakesis said:


> Thank you for bringing this to my attention! They are hotlinking off my site and stealing content.
> 
> I am in *NO WAY* affiliated with them or the owner "Kevin Truax".



Is this Katruax here on the forums? Kevin Truax the same guy?


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Is this Katruax here on the forums? Kevin Truax the same guy?


I am unsure as I do not know of that member. 

Godaddy states that the owner is:

Truax, Kevin info[USER=104337]@Ev[/USER]ideoxpress.com
InterTech Designs


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

dazzabling said:


> Is this Katruax here on the forums? Kevin Truax the same guy?


I'm assuming it is... I looking at our site log files, he became a member of my site on the 1/15/2012, 4 days later the site was created.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I have no idea what all that means. I never got to www.rhinestoneartwork from this site. You must be able to see something I can't.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

analandry said:


> I have no idea what all that means. I never got to www.rhinestoneartwork from this site. You must be able to see something I can't.


In the page info (depending on the browser you use), you can clearly see the hotlinks reference from my site.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG......if you go to easystonetemplates.com the message that now shows up is FTW! I think that message is loud and clear Will!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

taricp35 said:


> OMG......if you go to easystonetemplates.com the message that now shows up is FTW! I think that message is loud and clear Will!!


What excatly do you need?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

dazzabling said:


> What excatly do you need?


 I don't need anything I was just following the thread and clicked on the link to see what Will was talking about and that's when I saw his message which is now posted on the easy stone website. If you want someone to stop stealing your stuff, that's a good way to go about it.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

taricp35 said:


> I don't need anything I was just following the thread and clicked on the link to see what Will was talking about and that's when I saw his message which is now posted on the easy stone website. If you want someone to stop stealing your stuff, that's a good way to go about it.


Sorry, I thought you were the OP. I didn't want to veer the post off track.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> Sorry, I thought you were the OP. I didn't want to veer the post off track.


Dazzabling--I am the original poster--I saw this Bling-inator macro on a video using corel draw. I am looking for a way to add the "bling" (starburst looking thing) to the rhinestone design in corel. I have corel draw x5 and Rstones. I was just gonna buy the macro (easy) but if you know of another way to the same thing in corel draw or rstones, I would love any help. Thanks. Didn't know I was opening such a large CAN of WORMS!! Sorry.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

analandry said:


> Dazzabling--I am the original poster--I saw this Bling-inator macro on a video using corel draw. I am looking for a way to add the "bling" (starburst looking thing) to the rhinestone design in corel. I have corel draw x5 and Rstones. I was just gonna buy the macro (easy) but if you know of another way to the same thing in corel draw or rstones, I would love any help. Thanks. Didn't know I was opening such a large CAN of WORMS!! Sorry.


No, I think you helped some people..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

PEOPLE! My last name is Truax not Zimmerman!

Firstly I did send a message to Will and apologized directly to him and will do so here again. Will I apologize... 100% my fault.

In no way was I attempting to steal anything... I would of hoped you could see from what was there that this was nothing "functional" Six copies of the same thing that did nothing... Not exactly very pretty...

I had a website guy doing some work for me and he asked me for some references so he could better see what I was attempting to explain to him... I gave him about 6 different references to help him better visualize what I was trying to explain to him... Now he did "copy" the image that is not in question... But this website was never meant to be live... He was trying to show me something and why he picked that image to use I don't know but honestly it didn't even click in my brain the website would viewable at all to anyone... It was and all I can do is apologize...

I didn't tell him to use the image and I should of been on top of it more and I wasn't... So for that I apologize... It was strictly supposed to be between me and him for on going development. Doesn't make it right, I know... But what can I really do about it now?

So I took down that page and again I apologize it's all I can do.

You know it's real easy to get our feathers ruffled when we make assumptions... But someone could of said even Will himself could of messaged me privately and said hey what gives?... I tend to like to give people the benefit of the doubt... Especially if I don't have any real knowledge of their intentions...

Take for example Matt at The Rhinestone World...

Bling sports apparel

You can purchase this template right now on his website for $12.00 for electronic download.

He has this template file...



Now look at this file from Rhinestone Artwork - Rhinestone Artwork

You can purchase this template right now for $1.00 for electronic download.

http://www.rhinestoneartwork.com/product.php?id_product=232


Now if a guy really wanted to get upset on the surface it would appear someone has a right to be upset no?... It is the EXACT SAME file offered by two different companies... It's just not possible in my mind they both created the EXACT SAME file.... Look at the spacing of the stones in each screen shot... No two people could come up with the exact same file with the exact same spacing of stones... One or the other changed Hope to Cure or Cure to Hope... No doubt about it...

But before calling one or the other a cheat and a theif... Who knows maybe they have a deal worked out where Matt charges 12 times as much?... When I saw it, it did raise and eyebrow I'm not going to lie... But I try to stay to my own business... If Matt want's to sell something that is really a Rhinestone Artwork template or Rhinestone Artwork wants to sell something that is really The Rhinestone World's... I'm not going to get in the middle of it... I take the approach it's probably all legit and they have something worked out between them...

I would be pissed if I bought Matt's version only to discover the exact same thing for $1.00 but honestly it's not that big of a deal... It's just an observation I had...

So again to Will... I apologize 100 times over... I only gave your website and others as a reference to my developer and didn't intend for the website to be seen by anyone but him and I....

Now back to the OP... Easy Stone and the Easy Stone Bling-inator are not a actual product per se... Just a Macro I've been working on to do the things I wanted to do...

But if you would like a copy I would be happy to provide you one... Just PM me...

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Kevin you are probably correct in assuming that they may have a accord of some sort but now that I see this it really reminds me of the self proclaimed Internet " Master Gurus" professing the 4 hour work week while sitting on the beach getting rich,,, all they really did is take low cost or free information ,, then hacked it up in bits and pieces... Did some slick advertisements and sold it to unsuspecting people at a massive price..

I am not saying that this is the case here and its probably not because of the people involved but it has the same air. It just makes people want to shop for their downloads now I would guess


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kevin - can I get a copy of that as well?



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> I was just made aware of this post. Yes, This is one of my first files made that was completed in Stone cut Pro and alot of Manually tweaks to look right. I always create a special spot in each of my design to be able to tell is it the same. That you for pointing this out to me. Thank you all for emailing me about this.


Really Matt? 

People who live in glass houses should not throw stones...

So you are saying the very person calling foul on me for an honest oversight is really "borrowing" a file of yours?...

Very interesting indeed... Matt I was going to buy your version too until I found this other and spotted right away it was identical... I can only imagine there were many others as well...

For others that have posted.... I would just ask that we all take a moment and don't make assumptions and further speculate... It's too easy to reach out to someone and simply ask what's up... Now if they don't respond that's another matter...

It will be interesting to see who folds first... You know Will at Rhinestone Artwork is going to argue the design is his because he would never post something that wasn't... You know Matt claims it his.... We know one thing for sure... They are identical!... I guess if one or the other pulls the file down then we know who the real cheat and thief is?

I will not judge... Honestly it doesn't matter to me... But if you call someone a cheat and a thief and then it turns out you are actually one yourself... Boy that sure doesn't look good.

Kevin


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

katruax said:


> But if you call someone a cheat and a thief and then it turns out you are actually one yourself... Boy that sure doesn't look good.
> 
> Kevin





drakesis said:


> Thank you for bringing this to my attention! *They are hotlinking off my site and stealing content.
> *
> I am in *NO WAY* affiliated with them or the owner "Kevin Truax".


I don't think Will called anyone a cheat and a thief. He simply was clearifiying what you clarified earlier in your attempt to save your name. You were hotlinking off his site and stealing content, mistake or not. Will doesn't have to contact you if he felt threaten with what you were doing. Mistake or not you admitted what you did and you explained yourself. Then you threw Matt under the bus and other people who don't want to be affiliated with you either. 

But that's besides the point. We all got a nice look into what 
people will do for money and for those just trying to do well in rhinestones. You make the call! 

Update:

I helped the OP with her request since this post didn't help her at all but helped others with a nice expose'. I helped for free! cause that's how I roll...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread. The original poster has been helped (thanks @dazzabling) and it's getting *way* off track.

Let's try to keep threads on topic folks so they can stay helpful


----------

